# Samuel Gawith Grousemoor



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Outstanding experience! Easily my favorite smoke. The plug form allows a nice control over the texture of the tobacco itself. VERY useful when trying to match a bowl shape/size/dimension for optimum burn. 
I don't understand anyone saying it tastes like soap. I've had my mouth washed out as a lad several times. Nothing similar there at all. It does have a strong floral SCENT which is very similar to that of fine French milled soaps. 
It has a bit of virginia tang that couples with a balancing sweetness. 
The floral essence is quite strong in the nose, and does enter a bit into flavor. Not soapy at all! More along the lines of the rosewater that dances in turkish delight candy. 
It is a VERY VERY moist brick that ages quite well. Less surface area makes the flavor stay vibrant, yet after a time becomes more unified. 
Because it is so moist, it cuts quite easily with a stiff sharp knife. 
Generally, I slice strips/flakes across the grain about 2mm thick first thing in the morning, and lay them out to dry during breakfast. After loading the pipe, the rest go into my pocket tin to be used throughout the day (if luck is with me). 
Expect to relight unless it's quite purposefully dried. 
This has been a consistently enjoyable blend for me. 
I can understand however, that it is not universally loved. It is VERY distinctive and not at all similar to many other tobaccos.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

This is one that I would love to try. It's always interested me, and your review hasn't helped things!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I liked it. Similar to Erinmore IMO. There's a review here somewhere.


----------

